# Airscape/fellows atom/coffee gator canister



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Looking at canisters & these 3 caught my eye, the first 2 maybe more common than the gator.

all seem decent, anyone had bad experiences with any/reasons NOT to buy one?


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Just buy Airscape ............

I've tried the gator but moved them on as you can't expel the air in the canister.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Airscape metal or Ceramic.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

hubcap said:


> Just buy Airscape ............
> 
> I've tried the gator but moved them on as you can't expel the air in the canister.


 Eh, it's got a valve


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

grumble said:


> Eh, it's got a valve


 @grumble

I take it you mean the Gator ?

Yes it's got a valve for expelling the gasses

But it does not expel the air in the canister


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

@hubcap

Ah sorry yeah was reading half asleep I meant the valve for expelling CO2. Personally I don't keep coffee for long enough for it ever to be an issue I don't think. I'd be interested to see if there is a blind taste test with vacuum sealed vs not.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@hubcap

thanks, I've seen you sold some gators previously..how long did the valve things last/how much were replacements?

atleast with airscape/atom they don't need replacing


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@grumble

the real sprometheus did a test where he has the atom & had some beans in there which he roasted 2 months previously & he said they were still really good


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Wisey said:


> @hubcap
> 
> thanks, I've seen you sold some gators previously..how long did the valve things last/how much were replacements?
> 
> atleast with airscape/atom they don't need replacing


 The valves were about £12 for 6 (Amazon) I didn't keep the canisters for long enough to change a valve (I did change when I sold them)

I much prefer the Airscape Ceramic as they do a better job (imo) and look cool as well.


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm interested in the Fellow Atmos too. Not sure what size to get though. Was thinking about buying beans 1kg at a time for the best value, but would probably need 2 to be able to fit a kilo of beans in.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Get the 1 kilo airscape


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I bought the 1kg metal painted one from BB, really good and I'm sure you could fit at least 1.2kg in if you packed it tight.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

I use a white ceramic airscape, wood lid, really nice container! 👍 was interested in atmos


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

I have a metal airscape but the outer lid keeps popping up!!! Been like that since new. Reversed seal but still does it!!! Otherwise it's nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Drink more coffee more often. Then it doesn't matter about special storage solutions. 
Seriously, I think unless you are planning on keeping it around for more than a month then I'd probably just use a mason jar. 
I experimented with Vac packing etc. but I didn't find any better results from it.


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks! I think I'm gonna go for the airscape!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Drink more coffee more often. Then it doesn't matter about special storage solutions.
> Seriously, I think unless you are planning on keeping it around for more than a month then I'd probably just use a mason jar.
> I experimented with Vac packing etc. but I didn't find any better results from it.


Do you think it's better to get 250g beans fresh each week, or 1kg at once using a tin to keep beans fresher?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Depends what you like I have 3 airscapes


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

I've got two of the small Airscape Lights and they're pretty good. They hold 250g of beans with the plunger fully sealed but the top lid doesn't seat fully until you're down to around 220g. Not a problem though and they stack without issue. Main reason I chose them over the normal cylindrical versions was that the shape's more efficient for limited cupboard space. That, and they're about £10 cheaper.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Do not buy the large 1kilo plastic one not great for a kilo


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@Jony

why isn't it great? Have you just bought one or had it a while?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@mit_hirani - I have a small 250g ceramic airscape on the counter which I fill from the big 1kg metal one stored on top of a kitchen unit.

Means I can get the cheaper deals on buying bigger bags and shipping, but minimises the amount of air they are exposed to overall. Makes a difference to me in terms of how fresh they are.

Other people split them into 250g sealed packs to freeze them individually.


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

@Northern_Monkey that's a good idea thanks. Will look to do something similar.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

I now have 3 ceramic Airscapes,

One large for my favourite beans and 2 small for experimenting with different beans from different roasters.

Always on the lookout for a tasty brew.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Anyone else not recommend the 1kg plastic like jony?

BB haven't had large ceramic in stock for ages so was going to go for plastic


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Wisey said:


> Anyone else not recommend the 1kg plastic like jony?
> 
> BB haven't had large ceramic in stock for ages so was going to go for plastic


 BB have both the 4" and & 7" in stock mate.

As far as I know these are the only 2 sizes available.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@hubcap

7" is medium isn't it? In the plastic there's an 8" which I guess is large?


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a 1kg original airscape and a Decant from that.

this one is on stock
https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/airscaper-classic-1kilo-blue.html

I believe this is the one to avoid ( not used it personally)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/airscape-lite-large-96floz-tritan-clear.html


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yup bit of a shocker weight wise, but just to let people know I will gladly post it to someone to test with a kilo of beans in


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@Apr1985

ah great thanks, my intention is to buy that or the white (want matt black but not in stock)..... I don't like the clear one

@Jony I'm guessing Apr is right in their assumption you mean the clear one isn't good?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not the large one which I have here.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Wisey said:


> @hubcap
> 
> 7" is medium isn't it? In the plastic there's an 8" which I guess is large?


 I think we are mostly talking about the ceramic and metal ones which are either small and medium,

I have been warned off the plastic ones but cannot remember why.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@hubcap

apologies I was getting confused - the ones you & I are looking at are alll metal - It's only this clear ones which are plastic

thanks


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Wisey,

No worries mate, I'm at the age where I live in total confusion anyway.

I'll finish by stating :-

As far as I'm concerned I only have the ceramic and I am very happy with them.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@hubcap

BB only have the medium in stock but they only hold say 700g, so if You buy 1kg of beans would keep say 600g in your airscape & freeze the remaining 400g?


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

The medium holds just short of a Kilo, the rest goes in the grinder hopper.

BB have the large plastic in stock (according to the website) but as I said before I have been warned off them also @Apr1985 has as well I believe.


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a small airscape and have just ordered another for myself and one for a birthday present for somebody. BB didn't stock the blue that I wanted or respond to my email so I bought from maxi coffee.

With the free postage over £39, it ended up about the same price as the Bella Barista price with the discount code.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Anyone else have a problem with the top lid rising!!!! Got mine 3 years ago and never had much luck. Emailed company and they said CO2 pushing it up from fresh coffee!! It just spoils the experience!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

The idea is to let the gasses out, it's got to go somewhere so it will lift the lid somewhat.

I tend to give the lid a small twist, seems to keep it on better.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

hubcap said:


> The idea is to let the gasses out, it's got to go somewhere so it will lift the lid somewhat.
> I tend to give the lid a small twist, seems to keep it on better.


Cheers. I gift it a fair twist but it immediately pops right back up again!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Wha burst the ba said:


> Cheers. I gift it a fair twist but it immediately pops right back up again!!!


 Try taking off the rubber seal on the lid and reversing it, worked for me (on the ceramics).


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

hubcap said:


> Try taking off the rubber seal on the lid and reversing it, worked for me (on the ceramics).


I've done that and yes it worked to begin with!!! Might try boiling water and a weight on top after 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@hubcap @Jony

What size airscape a do you have?

have you/can you weight how many g the medium holds? Find it strange how the 8" large holds 1kg but the medium 7" holds a lot less (States 1lb - 450g)

just find it strange it's not much smaller but holds a lot less

will be getting the aluminium large or medium ceramic when back in stock


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I have the 7" and I'd guess that it holds about 600g. I have only filled it with 500g bags of coffee and it is almost full, so I'd say about 600g would be the most it could take if you were to get the lid on.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Medium and large, both metal one brushed one White


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Wisey,

The 7" holds just short of a Kilo, the rest goes in the grinder hopper.

The 4" holds 250 of filter ground coffee.

Both ceramic.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@hubcap

ah ok, on BB it states the 7" holds 1lb which when googled equates to 459g approx


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Wisey,

Sorry mate, the 7" does in fact hold just short of 500g - the rest goes in the hopper.

My apologies.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

hubcap said:


> @Wisey,
> 
> Sorry mate, the 7" does in fact hold just short of 500g - the rest goes in the hopper.
> 
> My apologies.


 @hubcap

ah ok thanks. im guessing you can freeze the remainder in small batches? (Done a little reading on freezing of beans but not a lot)


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Wisey said:


> @hubcap
> 
> ah ok thanks. im guessing you can freeze the remainder in small batches? (Done a little reading on freezing of beans but not a lot)


 I don't freeze beans so I cannot offer any advice on that subject.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I've just opened a 1 kg bag of beans (Mystery 12 from Coffee Compass) after resting for 7 days. I've filled my 7 inch Airscape which took about 650g or so and thrown the rest in the hopper on my Bambino Plus the whole kilo fits between the 2.

I've also thrown a 500g bag of Brighton Lanes beans in the freezer after resting for 7 days which i'll get onto after finishing the Mystery 12.

This is only my 2nd order of beans and with the previous one, I froze the beans before leaving them to rest, so will be interesting to see if I can notice much difference.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@dutchy101

thanks mate...my grinder should be here any day & fingers crossed getting a DTP on Tuesday, then to get some beans! Oh & I need an airscape when in stock!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice one mate. Hopefully you get them all soon and can get cracking asap


----------



## Bhoy Wonder (May 22, 2020)

Just to follow up on this. I too am looking for storage canisters. Is the Airscape (ceramic) the preferred for all or is there anyone that prefers the Atmos?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Bhoy Wonder said:


> Just to follow up on this. I too am looking for storage canisters. Is the Airscape (ceramic) the preferred for all or is there anyone that prefers the Atmos?


 I prefer the Metal airscapes, I have a glass one and it's not as good as the metal....not sure about the ceramic but Id guess the metal has the more consistent fit.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Bhoy Wonder said:


> Just to follow up on this. I too am looking for storage canisters. Is the Airscape (ceramic) the preferred for all or is there anyone that prefers the Atmos?


 I got the 1kg metal black one & love it


----------



## Bhoy Wonder (May 22, 2020)

Wisey said:


> I got the 1kg metal black one & love it


Which one mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/airscaper-classic-1kilo-mattblack.html

out of stock at the moment though..

unfortunately there was a 20% discount code on here but just checked & it doesn't work anymore...

anyway, great container I love it


----------



## Bhoy Wonder (May 22, 2020)

Everyone rating Airscape over Atmos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I only have Airscape cannisters can't compare with Atmos as never used one. I have always found my Airscape cannisters simple to use and they work well for me. I prefer metal to the glass ones.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep but don't get the plastic version brushed or matt metal ones are the best.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Wisey said:


> unfortunately there was a 20% discount code on here but just checked & it doesn't work anymore...


 Code was working for me earlier this month...you need to create an account and be logged in for it to work. Maybe I just got lucky?

I grabbed a 1kg metal one for hoarding bulk buys and a couple of small ceramic ones for day to day beans. They work well 😀


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

we have a medium ceramic and a medium metal airscape- prefer the metal as it is easier to pick up from the shelf.

We write on them with chalk pens so we know what beans we have on the go....


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

I think I am going to grab a 1kg Airscape from BB, but the info on the BB description then says it holds 1.49kg of beans with both lids on?

Would someone mind just confirming what the head room is with 1kg of beans in please?


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@SuffolkDoug

I don't think it'd fit 1.49kg with both lids on....

I've got the 1kg matte black & get 1kg beans, there's space above it...but you don't want space, unless you're buying more than 1kg of beans?


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Wisey said:


> @SuffolkDoug
> 
> I don't think it'd fit 1.49kg with both lids on....
> 
> I've got the 1kg matte black & get 1kg beans, there's space above it...but you don't want space, unless you're buying more than 1kg of beans?


 Cheers.

I think it is a non-point really, I just wondered if there was a reason why BB specified the 1.49kg bit. Seems to ask more questions than it answers.

In reality I won't be putting more than 1kg of beans in there, although I might make up bags of 200/250g depending on my rate of use.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@SuffolkDoug

im new to this, only started end of July...

I get a 1kg bag & it all goes in after 5 days of degassing & lasts me about 1 calendar month....17g a cup...maybe 12 cups a week?


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Wisey said:


> @SuffolkDoug
> 
> im new to this, only started end of July...
> 
> I get a 1kg bag & it all goes in after 5 days of degassing & lasts me about 1 calendar month....17g a cup...maybe 12 cups a week?


 Likewise, lockdown sent me on this road!

That's good to know thanks. You start spending more money on beans and then find yourself spending a lot of time working out how to keep them at their best!


----------



## NikC (May 6, 2020)

I bought 2 of the smaller airedales, 250 g each, so I can have two types of bean on the co-workers well. Bought the second one a week or so ago and couldn't get the BB code to work.


----------



## NikC (May 6, 2020)

Airscapes not airedales - damn auto correct!


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@SuffolkDoug

I only have one as I only want to use one bean at a time..for us new starters it's hard enough to get one bean right let alone having 2 on the go like @NikC


----------



## pcump84 (Nov 1, 2020)

I love my airscape and have got one on my christmas list to santa! I'm 36!


----------



## Bhoy Wonder (May 22, 2020)

pcump84 said:


> I love my airscape and have got one on my christmas list to santa! I'm 36!


I'm 35 to maybe I'll add it to mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

